

The New American Slavery: Invited to the U.S., Foreign Workers Find a Nightmare - sergeant3
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicagarrison/the-new-american-slavery-invited-to-the-us-foreign-workers-f#.olZ2Lo6E1

======
buserror
Two paragraphs, a screenshot of a tweets, and that's 'content' ?

~~~
ivan_ah
hum??

Maybe the article failed to load in your browser --- it's over 8k words long.

~~~
buserror
How bizarre! This reply was meant to a completely different topic, which I
also read.... Apologies, this particular article was quite interesting...

